# How much did you pay?



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Just a curious question, how much did you pay for your puppy/dog? Even shelter fees welcome. :wild:

Lukas I got as a puppy, and was only *$400.
*
Jaxon I purchased for *$1100* (add $350 for shipping)

I can attest to the quality and the different between the dogs most definately. :0 I don't think I could ever pay over 1500 for a puppy though.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I have paid 

*Free*

*$500*

*$1000*


The most expensive dog is by far the best structurally, with the best drives and temperament


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

$1200.00


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

$75!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

$150

and

$1300

and i took can tell the difference between the two. drive, structure, looks etc. however i love both of them very much and get compliments on pound dog all the time


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

$1000.....since I have had him for 5 months another 1000. + for extras....


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

The breeder I like in Ontario is quoting me around $1600. I figure, if my dog can be with me for 10 years, I'd be happy to pay $160 a year for a happy healthy dog. This is of course not considering the present value of money and all that jazz.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

$750


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I paid $1200 and lots more since for doggie stuff...


----------



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)

$500


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella was 200$ plus 25$ for the 2 hour round trip


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya (adopted from breeder at 3.5 yrs old) - free
Coke (adopted from rescue at 1.5 yrs old) - $120
Nikon (purchased from breeder) - $2300
Pan (purchased from breeder) - $1800

I do web design and some other things on the side (I also work full time) to save up for a new dog or pay for dog related expenses.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven - $200

Kaiser - technically nothing. He was a foster that I adopted and opted not to be reimbursed for his neuter surgery instead of paying his adoption fee which would have been around $100. The neuter cost more


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Purchased from breeder, $1750.00.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Acer,£750 = $1221 (West German showlines)
Nicky,£150 = $244 (cruelty case, rescued at 10 year's) worth £1,ooo,ooo.(To me anyway)
Linzi


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Tanja was a "donation" to Belgian Rescue (I forget the amount)
Levi was free (a foster that never left) 
Zeke was $1500 (purchased from breeder)


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

$1850 for Killian.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

1,500 - 8,000 the higher of course was a titled import, most of my pups cost me and average of 1,800 - 2,200


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Midas (byb Yellow Lab from the newspaper) $300

Mason (byb kennel pretending to be a "real" breeder - Chessie/Lab mix) $800

Kya (craigslist ad, needed a new home b/c of abuse - Pit Bull) $150

Madix (Dutch Shepherd working line breeder) $1200

Eden (Cardigan Corgi from breeder just wanting a performance home placement) $250 which included the cost of her spay

Kastle (working line GSD puppy, importing from Belgium) $1700 which includes shipping/kennel cost


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ellie (from breeder in 2001) $650

Koda (from breeder in 2008) $950

Zena (from shelter in February) $5


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have paid what ever I had to when I found a puppy I wanted. $300 on up to $1500. I had a couple that the initial cost was "free", but no dog is ever truely "free".


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jax - Got as a puppy for $1600 +450 for shipping. (Breeder overseas)
Barak - $2500 Got at 2 years old.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> $1850 for Killian.


Just have to say I'm in love with Killian. Great looking dog and name! (I'm Irish)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gosh starting with 
Jake (in the late 80's) - 400$
Kodi -500$
Sami Free
Dodge 500$ 
Jynx (aussie) - 900$
Jag (rescue aussie) 150$
Masi 1200 plus shipping


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy - $1200 from breeder and worth every penny.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko: 8 week old American Show Line, $1200 plus an 8 hour round trip to pick him up (plus two previous visits to see the parents and pick him out of the litter)

Rosa: Rescue, 4 months old. Somewhere around $300, don't remember exactly...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chief $600 ( in 1988)
Wolfie $1200


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Brutus-purchased from breeder-$350 (Regularly $400 but breeder gave me $50 off she said due to the economy)
Oso-(English Lab) he was about 6 months old when we got him from the dog pound for $35.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I paid $149 for my Mal, the one in my avatar.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

$750


----------



## MeritAten (May 26, 2011)

$500 from a wonderful breeder. I could not believe my luck. I still think I stole something from that breeder!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Lexi (Breeder - Yorkie) $700
Lilly (Breeder - Chi) $350
Kaiya (BYB - GSD) $300
Achilles (Breeder - GSD) $1500 plus shipping

Like others, the difference in my GSD's is very noticeable between temperaments and conformation.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Pet store $300
Breeder $1500
Adopted retiree from breeder $500 which included spay


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I paid 1200 for my first pup, died within 3 1/2 weeks of having her.
Skylar was 850, best dog i've ever owned by far. Kayden will be 850 too.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I paid $2,500 for Sigurd. Worth every dollar!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy cow, there is some SERIOUS price differences in these dogs!!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I paid $250 for Zappa from a BYB and $1200 for Leyna from a breeder. So far, Leyna is way cheaper.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby was originally 800, but was sold to me for 500.
Max was 500.

Id say Ruby has the drive and is really quick at learning, but is harder to train and has the attention of a kindergartner.

Id say Max's Temperament is MUCH better than Ruby's. More confident and secure, although he stresses in some situations but easier to fix than Ruby's stresses. Max is more calm, not as much drive as ruby, but enough to work with well!. 

I prefer a better temperament over hella drive, but would like to have one who is equal with both! 

Conformation wise they are both pretty good.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I paid $500 for Bianca but she was 4 years old when I got her. However she did come already OFA'd and was from good lines(Bullinger mostly).

When I was looking into breeders the average cost was about $1500...except for Mittelwest where they had one long-coated older puppy I looked at who was $1500 but the other available puppies were much higher.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

$400. She was suppose to be a gift, though my family used my money to buy her. Yeah. I know. It's complicated. Though, she was worth it.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I paid $919.1 for Buster.
and $636.3 for Maggy (knew the breeder and her father's owners so he made me a nice discount. good for me)


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow was $275.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

MeritAten said:


> $500 from a wonderful breeder. I could not believe my luck. I still think I stole something from that breeder!


Same for me, especially when I see her next to another shepherd.
$650 from a breeder.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Lexi (Breeder - Yorkie) $700
> Lilly (Breeder - Chi) $350
> Kaiya (BYB - GSD) $300
> Achilles (Breeder - GSD) $1500 plus shipping
> ...


What is byb?

My dad got blitz for 600

I got my diamond for 1300 plus shipping I got a 200 discount since the litter was already born when I contacted her. No deposit Sweet deal huh?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley $98 (adopted from the Pikes Peak Humane Society)
Zena $98 (adopted from the Pikes Peak Humane Society)
Shelby $100 (to save her from an abusive home)
Shasta $150 (oops litter)

Cant wait for my reputable breeder pup in the future.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Asja von der kleinen Farm, purchased from breeder in Germany 1994, for 900 DM, approx. $600.

Jambo vom Barbatus "Boris", purchased from breeder in Germany 1997, for 900 DM, about $600.

Bonita vom Barbatus "Bonni", purchased from breeder in Germany 2006 for 550 Euros, about $700.

Ares, shelter adoption in April 2011, for $140, but his health bills are already nearly $2000.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> What is byb?


Back Yard Breeder! 

Not to fond of them!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I paid $350 for Sasha who was adopted.

As far as how much I've spent on her since having her...I don't even want to think about it lol!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Clover - $300 from a rescue
Max - free, rescued from a shelter, until the medical bills, WOW
Patton - free, rescued, abandoned at a boarding facility


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson was $650


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

BTW-No dog is free! Add up the vet visits, flea treatment, heart worm preventative, quality dog food or raw food, toys, bones, collars, leashes, training..YIKES! Thousands of dollars...all expensive.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

$1,800.00 plus $200.00 to ship.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky-- $300 from a byb. Found him in the newspaper
Cash- $75 at the humane society, then $300 for heart worm treatment
Kopper- $900


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

$1000 is the going rate here.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

$900 - worth every penny!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

$1800+$250 shipping.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Max $350 adoption fee
Macy $45 adoption fee/ shelter 
Meika $500? BYB I guess
Sasha $75 rehoming fee (a steal)

Tortoise $375


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

$350.....for a chihuahua haha


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Ollie- Rescue born at my house- free 
Indy- Found in the Walmart Parking lot- free
Doc - Adopted from Animal Control- 65.00
Rhett- co-owned with my Breeder- 600.00, plus I paid all of the entry fees for his shows
Davy- rescued from abusive home in SC - 200.00 to fly him over
Harleigh- foster pup, technically not mine, 75.00 to get her out of a horrible home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister was from a byb I found in the newspaper cost me $600


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Of course they're not free.  I'm just asking what one paid to get in possession of the dog they have. Lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Limited registration from breeder, $1500.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota - WGSD free
Kiya - Shiloh $1,500 included shipping from OH
Apache - Shiloh $1,200 with a 12 hour round trip drive 

Past dogs:
Chazzy - GSD free rescued from breeder at 6months
Cheyenne - GSD $250 byb
Jagger - Doberman $300 byb
Kemo - Husky free found on the road


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto - From Breeder $900.00

Enzo - From Breeder $850.00

My most expensive dog I bought was my English bulldog. 

Past Dog:

Cruz - From Breeder $2,300 :wild: (Show Lines)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jackson GSD (shelter adoption) was $75
Riley Pug (shelter adoption) was free
Tanner GSD (breeder purchase) was $1,750
Addie Australian Shepherd) (breeder adoption) was free
Sheilah


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thor $600
Riggs $300 because he was 13 months old and damaged goods.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac ... gift from breeder (I paid for shipping and crate)
Slider ... $500 from breeder
Bruiser ... stud fee
Faith ... gift from breeder (I paid for shipping)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny $275 from Shelter
Jazz $1500 from Breeder


----------



## jgould91 (Feb 19, 2011)

800 for Koda!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Bailey was free

Buddy was free


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

jasmine - $250 from a byb. her litter was orig. $650 but she was the last pup at 4 months old and the breeder needed to get rid of her. but shes all mine now


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I paid 500.00 just for the pup(Thor) alone, and have invested on everything he needs to make sure he stays healthy. Well worth the investment.


----------



## cornishbecky (Oct 10, 2010)

Mine were in order of when brought
Rio lab x = free from the kennels i worked at 9 years ago, reasonably healthy on no meds, but has mild HD and spondylosis.
Ky GSD = £100 BYB severe HD and on daily meds since he was 3yrs he now 7yrs, bad temperment but i love him.
Gypsy working sheepdog 4yrs = free from horrid conditions, is deaf and has HD not to bad but enough to stop her wanting to do agility.
Roxie mini poodle = £650 from one of the best show kennels (Vanitonia) in the UK at the moment, she is amazing.
Bec


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla was free, though I spent around $600 to bring her from Argentina. Since I had never been in Cordoba it was a nice little vacations too. 

Akela, about $1000


----------



## RoseAugust (Dec 2, 2010)

Free.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tazer, Cocker- Free (given to me by the shelter I fostered for)

Winnie, Corgi mix - Free (failed foster puppy)

Kaynya, Chinese Crested - $300 from my breeder on a co-ownership

Sasha, GSD mix - around $100 for the shelter fee, spay and boarding costs, plus the cost of the car rental and gas to drive her back to WI from Atlanta (long, involved story)

Mauser, GSD - around $1000 from a very reputable breeder

Spike, Chinese Crested - my pick from Kaynya's fist litter

Fuego, Chinese Crested - my pick from Kaynya's second litter


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

900.00 for Axel from a breeder (real bargain IMO, 5 weeks ago)

past: 
- 500.00 for Koda (byb, in 2003)
- 350.00 for Jett ( hella nice working line dog, kinda a byb, a real find, in 1990)


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

Nova - $1,250 with shipping from a breeder.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Mauser, GSD - around $1000 from a very reputable breeder


:blush: For some reason I thought Mauser was from a litter you bred- just now noticed his registered name


Sage: $500 from a non reputable breeder


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Maddie my 5 yr old German Sheperd was free.
Riley and Garrett my terriers were 500 each.
Buddy my Chihuahua was 200.
Gavin my 2 year old German Shepherd was 2500.00, and worth every penny.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

The first thre picks of the litter were $1500.00 luckily I came along when the folks already paid their deposits so I only had to pay $1200.00 big ones. It’s kind of intersting however because the breeder said that folks didn’t pick the ones he thought that they would. I like to believe I ended up with a $1500 pup but got a $300 discount!

:happyboogie:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

In 1998.....we decided to add a "specific" puppy & bloodline to our early breeding program. *We paid $2500 at that time.....WOW...big bucks back then.*


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

$550 from a small local breeder


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Tessa's adoption fee was $175 from an all breed rescue. She was spayed, vaccinated, and microchipped at the rescue. I think Logan's adoption fee was $150 from a GSD rescue, their fee was normally $250 I think but he hadn't been vaccinated or microchipped yet. He was neutered. They were desperate for space and let me adopt him and take him to my own vet. Emma's adoption fee was $40 from a small rural shelter. She came with no records and had not been spayed or vaccinated. I vaccinated and microchipped her, and will be getting her spayed soon now that she's 2.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Ghost (Great Pyr) free from a friend of a friend
Achielles (GSD) $10 adoption fee from local pound
Tipper (GSD) $500 from Rin Tin Tin Kennels (breeder)
Axel (GSD) $500 - Oops litter from a breeder
Breaca (BC) $20 adoption fee from local pound
Malfoy (GSD) $20 adoption fee from local pound
Jinx (Sheltie) $300 from breeder
Sassy (Sheltie) Free from same breeder as Jinx
Moxie (GSD) $1200 from breeder
Hella (GSD) $500 (plus contract obligations) from breeder


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

350 English pounds and worth every penny and more...!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Bruxinha (BYB - Yellow Lab) $75, 10 years ago.

Recently I have started looking around to decide what breed I want to get in the next few years and have been amazed at the prices I have seen. Paying over $1,000 for a pet seems a little ludicrous to me.


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

i paid 350 euro for rambo and he is winning best in breed anywhere he goes :S and it was just from a byb :O


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

> Paying over $1,000 for a pet seems a little ludicrous to me.


 Who says all the ones paying over 1,000 are just pets? This is a working breed and many of the people on here still buy them for such.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alyalanna said:


> Bruxinha (BYB - Yellow Lab) $75, 10 years ago.
> 
> Recently I have started looking around to decide what breed I want to get in the next few years and have been amazed at the prices I have seen. Paying over $1,000 for a pet seems a little ludicrous to me.


Paying $250 for an animal that's going to sleep in your house, play with your kids, greet you relatives, protect your family, and be your constant companion for the next 10-14 years seems ludicrous to me.

Out of sheer curiosity, what did you pay for your TV and what is your yearly cable or satellite bill? Do you have 3G or 4G on your phone? What's the annual cost on that? I don't expect an answer, just food for though.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

I paid $175 for Lacey and $200 for Oliver. I would of paid whatever to get her  She's my best friend and you can't put a price on happiness!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Paying $250 for an animal that's going to sleep in your house, play with your kids, greet you relatives, protect your family, and be your constant companion for the next 10-14 years seems ludicrous to me.
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, what did you pay for your TV and what is your yearly cable or satellite bill? Do you have 3G or 4G on your phone? What's the annual cost on that? I don't expect an answer, just food for though.


I see your point though the logic doesn't quite work on me since I don't have cable or satellite, 3G or 4G.  
For the last few years I have been a student which requires me to keep my expenses to a minimum so that I can survive and (hopefully) get a good job after graduation where I don't need to watch my expenses quite as much. At this point not spending money is so ingrained in me that the thought spending over $1,000 for a dog just blows my mind.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alyalanna said:


> I see your point though the logic doesn't quite work on me since I don't have cable or satellite, 3G or 4G.
> For the last few years I have been a student which requires me to keep my expenses to a minimum so that I can survive and (hopefully) get a good job after graduation where I don't need to watch my expenses quite as much.


Yeah, I don't either. But a lot of people do, and still balk at the idea of spending that on a lifetime companion.

Respectfully speaking, if coming up with $1000 is a big stretch for you right now, it's probably not the best time to get a dog. I can guarantee you that he'll swallow a sock and need emergency surgery right when you can least afford it. That's been my experience anyway.  Might be better to wait until after graduation when you get that good job and can more easily afford not only routine care, bu those little emergencies that always seem to pop up.  I know I've spent more than that on my dogs in the last year on vet care alone.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, I don't either. But a lot of people do, and still balk at the idea of spending that on a lifetime companion.
> 
> Respectfully speaking, if coming up with $1000 is a big stretch for you right now, it's probably not the best time to get a dog. I can guarantee you that he'll swallow a sock and need emergency surgery right when you can least afford it. That's been my experience anyway.  Might be better to wait until after graduation when you get that good job and can more easily afford not only routine care, bu those little emergencies that always seem to pop up.  I know I've spent more than that on my dogs in the last year on vet care alone.


Yeah, that is why I said the next few years. I tend to over research/think stuff so I start looking well before I buy. I'm want to graduate, get a job, and be a little settled before I bring another furry friend home but until that happens it is fun to look and hopefully get adjusted to the price range!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alyalanna said:


> Yeah, that is why I said the next few years. I tend to over research/think stuff so I start looking well before I buy. I'm want to graduate, get a job, and be a little settled before I bring another furry friend home but until that happens it is fun to look and hopefully get adjusted to the price range!


Sounds fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The prices vary, due to working titles, show ratings, breed surveys, hips/elbows certified, pedigrees, level of competition achieved etc......


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Tessa was $150
Merlyn was $175
Ziva was $550 but was originally 1,500.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> The prices vary, due to working titles, show ratings, breed surveys, hips/elbows certified, pedigrees, level of competition achieved etc......


Prices also depend upon location. The SV in Germany sets a price range, the last I looked the SV price range for a puppy was 600-800 Euros. Those prices seem pretty standard because there are plenty of good puppies in Germany. That price means puppies with SV papers from titled, certified dogs, all the bells and whistles. Bringing a dog back as extra baggage costs about $200.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

asja said:


> Prices also depend upon location. The SV in Germany sets a price range, the last I looked the SV price range for a puppy was 600-800 Euros. Those prices seem pretty standard because there are plenty of good puppies in Germany. That price means puppies with SV papers from titled, certified dogs, all the bells and whistles. Bringing a dog back as extra baggage costs about $200.


That would be quite a souvenir from a trip to Europe! 

That is great advice. I will have to keep that option in mind when I am ready to get a puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Alyalanna said:


> I see your point though the logic doesn't quite work on me since I don't have cable or satellite, 3G or 4G.
> For the last few years I have been a student which requires me to keep my expenses to a minimum so that I can survive and (hopefully) get a good job after graduation where I don't need to watch my expenses quite as much. At this point not spending money is so ingrained in me that the thought spending over $1,000 for a dog just blows my mind.


I'm kind of the opposite. The thought of trying to save a few hundred or possibily a thousand dollars on something you're going to spend the next decade plus with. Live, sleep, and bond with. 

The people who try to save a few bucks by going with not-so-reputable sources on something like this (purchasing what I consider another family member) blows my mind.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

$10 $700 $1000 $1500 All diff years and breeders


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia--$500.00 breeder. Getting ready for our first rally event

Yurik (9 weeks old)-- $1500.00 breeder Rally/obedience/Therapy dog prospect


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> Respectfully speaking, if coming up with $1000 is a big stretch for you right now, it's probably not the best time to get a dog. I can guarantee you that he'll swallow a sock and need emergency surgery right when you can least afford it. That's been my experience anyway.  ... I know I've spent more than that on my dogs in the last year on vet care alone.


Ditto lol. In 2009 Logan cost me 4K in the ICU at Purdue. In this past year I've had to deal with Tessa's sudden severe allergic dermatitis, then Tessa broke her leg, and then Emma ate rat poison. Its been over 1K, probably closer to 1500.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

klaus (gsd) free a rescue
bubba (rottie) $28 from the shelter
heidi (rottie) $51 from the shelter


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Daisy 105$ - riverside animal shelter
Zeus 105$ - riverside animal shelter


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I think I remember this... Let's see:

$500
$950
FREE
$1200
FREE

 However, those initial costs are absolutely nothing compared to the costs they incur just living with me


----------



## MadGSD (Jul 24, 2011)

$1,500 German Show Line


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Dakota was $200 and I believe 14 weeks old. She had been $600 originally, then $400, and the price dropped as they continued to get older. 

The Great Dane (Boudreaux) I bought from a breeder was $1000. Miss that boy so much... 

I could definitely tell the difference in the quality of the dog, even though they are different breeds.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

$550. 

I bought her from an Amish breeder who just breed his dogs as extra money. When I got there, I wasn't too happy that they were in a cow barn, with no toys in sight. To the Amish, dogs aren't pets..they are just workers. When I started to read more about breeders, I thought that I had made a mistake not going with a reputable breeder and swore that the next time I'd go with a reputable GSD breeder. Many people have reprimanded me for where I got her. But now, she is almost 8 months old an I realize that she is everything I could ever want! I didn't make a mistake at all. Granted, my next GSD (and yes there will be one in about a year once she is old enough) will be from a reputable breeder...but I will never regret getting her!! She's my baby!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

$250 for rescue fee, $25 for application. Best money we've ever spent.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi and Chama were free and I don't remember the other adoption fees I paid but they ranged between $65 and $300 and all covered speuter, vet checks, etc.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll just list the GSD's since I don't remember prices of ones before that.....

$350--Elsa, rescue that was found as a stray
$900 + $400 shipping + ~$35 in customs fees -- Medo, import from Czech Republic


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

For my Rottie from a "breeder" who was my service dog I paid $800

For Gunner (Shepherd) I paid $1200

Ruby a Shih tzu mix I paid $350 

Lincoln I paid $20 and about $5,000 in vet bills....


----------



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

MadGSD said:


> $1,500 German Show Line


I live in CA, may I ask what breeder you used?


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Jenny was 12 weeks old when we got her. Just her brother and her left out of the litter. Breeder said she was "high drive" and needed someone looking for that quality. We got her for $750 and she is worth every penny and more. Most I have ever paid for a dog though. My last GSD was a gift from my father so she was extra special to me. Both he and Carleigh, the GSD, have passed away.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasha was basically a rescue from a BYB that didn't understand what they were getting into. I paid 100.00. She is a challenge though. So, before anyone thinks they can handle a BYB puppy... read this forum first.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

Our Bella was $1000.00 from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My GSD was $1200 (got a deal via knowing a friend of the breeder) + shipping, would have gladly paid more for her 

My lab was free.. you get what you pay for! Love him to death but he's a nervebag.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

First breeder we were going to buy from was 1200. Breeder we now have a deposit down with is 1500. I think the going rate around here is 1500 though. Only found one that was charging 1800.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

I paid $1,500 for Gryffin (reputable breeder) since he was 4 1/2 months old at the time. The rest of his litter was sold at $1,800 they were sold around 9 weeks.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

$0 (Tansy, as a puppy)
$0 (Ginger, at 1.5 years old)
$0 (Pooch, at 4.5 years old)
$500 (Bianca, at 4.5 years old)

Bianca was "adopted" from her previous owner, who got her from a good breeder as a puppy as a breeding/Sch prospect (so she came OFA'd etc...and spayed.) Ginger and Pooch were strays I fostered and ended up keeping. Tansy was a puppy from a friend whose dog has an accidental litter. We also inherited my grandmother's dog but I didn't include him.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My stepdad bought Cookie, as a six month old puppy, waaaay back in 1998, before he and my mother ever met. He paid $50, bought her from a family that felt they couldn't keep her anymore. From what I'm told they had been planning to breed her eventually, but their other GSD "didn't like her". My dad says his memory about whatever they said is pretty fuzzy, though.

Treader (adult) was from the animal shelter and about $80. Could have gotten him microchipped for just 10 bucks more, wish we had now. Later on I actually met his former owner. He got lost when they moved to the next city.


----------

